# Text umkehren



## Depio (22. April 2007)

Ich möchte gerne ein Programm coden, mit dem ich einen Text in eine Textbox eingebe, eine Taste drücke und dann der Text umgekehrt in eine andere Textbox erscheint...danke im Voraus 


Euer Depio


----------



## SteveKr (22. April 2007)

Text in verkehrter Reihenfolge anzeigen funktioniert so:

```
Text2.Test = StrReverse(Text1.Text)
```

mfg SteveKr


----------



## Depio (22. April 2007)

DANKE !

geht alles !


----------



## Depio (22. April 2007)

Kann ich auch einen Sound auf einen Button binden?


----------



## ronaldh (24. April 2007)

Um beispielsweise Windows-Standardsounds abzuspielen, könntest Du in einem Modul folgenden Code einbinden:


```
Private Declare Function MessageBeep Lib "user32" (ByVal wType As Long) As Long
Const MB_ICONHAND As Long = &H10&
Const MB_ICONQUESTION As Long = &H20&
Const MB_ICONEXCLAMATION As Long = &H30&
Const MB_ICONASTERISK As Long = &H40&
Const MB_ICONMASK As Long = &HF0&

Public Enum MessageMode
   Hand = 0
   Question
   Exclamation
   Asterisk
   Mask
End Enum

Public Function MessageSound(Modus As MessageMode) As Long
   Select Case Modus
      Case 0
         MessageBeep MB_ICONHAND
      Case 1
         MessageBeep MB_ICONQUESTION
      Case 2
         MessageBeep MB_ICONEXCLAMATION
      Case 3
         MessageBeep MB_ICONASTERISK
      Case Else
         MessageBeep MB_ICONMASK
   End Select
End Function
```

Auf Deinem Button musst Du dann nur die Funktion Messagesound aufrufen, mit dem gewünschten Sound als Parameter, z.B.:


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
     CALL MessageSound(Hand)
End Sub
```

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

